# Converting to His and Hers



## Ebartone (Aug 18, 2019)

Hello,

My 1968 GTO "came with" I'm pretty sure a 1969 TH400, and the shifter is now just a standard shifter. Is it possible to convert this to a His and Hers; is it just a matter of the proper set up?

Thanks!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Ebartone said:


> Hello,
> 
> My 1968 GTO "came with" I'm pretty sure a 1969 TH400, and the shifter is now just a standard shifter. Is it possible to convert this to a His and Hers; is it just a matter of the proper set up?
> 
> Thanks!


The His/Hers shifter can be added. However, unless you have the correctly modified TH-400 that came with the His/Hers, you won't gain anything other than look. The factory transmission allowed manual shift control of 1st & 2nd gear, thus the right shift selection. Put it in Drive and the trans would shift automatically. The shifting between gears is firmer and harder. The '68 GTO I once owned, non-posi, had the His/Hers and I could chirp the tires on a 1st to 2nd gear blast.

The 1969 GTO came with Pontiac's version of the His/Hers, but did not look like the more desirable 1967-68 unit.

You can add an aftermarket shift kit, something like Trans-Go, that will modify your TH-400 to have the manual 1st & 2nd gear control as well as the automatic shifting of the gears when put in Drive.

To see what is involved in adding the His/Hers, your 1968 Pontiac Service Manual will show you what is needed and how to adjust it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ebartone (Aug 18, 2019)

Thanks Jim! As always I appreciate your reply. I’ve been meaning to run around and write down all of my casting numbers, trans number, etc. I suspect that will help me know what boat I’m actually in. Thanks!


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

hmmmm

I thought every 68 GTO w the th400 came factory with a one year 68 HURST dual gate shifter....

like every Muncie 68 GTO had a HURST Manual shifter ....


----------



## Ebartone (Aug 18, 2019)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> hmmmm
> 
> I thought every 68 GTO w the th400 came factory with a one year 68 HURST dual gate shifter....
> 
> like every Muncie 68 GTO had a HURST Manual shifter ....


I thought that as well, however I'm pretty sure this is not the original trans/shifter. When I find numbers I'll share them....


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

pictures work also


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> hmmmm
> 
> I thought every 68 GTO w the th400 came factory with a one year 68 HURST dual gate shifter....
> 
> like every Muncie 68 GTO had a HURST Manual shifter ....




What, no column shifted TH-400's in a GTO?


----------

